# 2005 sololist question



## 56cbr600rr (Sep 24, 2009)

Is a 2005 frame the same as 2009? If not, major differences? And what would be a good price for complete bike with ultegra 9 spd?

Thanks


----------



## jpdigital (Dec 1, 2006)

As far as the differences, it's pretty much the same frame. The only difference is if it has the anodized black finish (I think that's what the 2005s had). The anodized finish is tougher than a standard paint job, so in that regard it's actually better.


----------

